
The Rest Of The Details On That Monster Groupon Financing - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/15/the-rest-of-the-details-on-that-monster-groupon-financing/
======
byrneseyeview
A $1.35 billion valuation compared to $1 million / week in profit is a P/E
ratio of 26. For a consumer web company that's still growing, that is a very
cheap price. For contrast, Google lists over a thousand public companies that
have higher market caps and higher P/E ratios--300+ grow at less than 10% per
year.

